# قصة حلوة خالص  كميلة  ههههه



## مورا مارون (2 يونيو 2009)

*ذات مرة كان هناك سباق تجديف بين فريقين*​ 







*((**عربي**)) و ((ياباني))*​



*كل قارب يحمل على متنه تسعة أشخاص*​




*وفي نهاية السباق وجدوا أن*​



​*

**الفريق الياباني انتصر بفارق رهيب جداً*​








*وبتحليل النتيجة*​




*وجدوا أن*​


*الفريق الياباني يتكون من*








​


*1 مدير قارب و8 مجدفين*




*الفريق العربي يتكون من*




​


*8 مديرين و1 مجدف**
*​



*حاول **الفريق** العربي **تعديل** التشكيل ليتكون من*
​*

**مدير واحد .. مثل الفريق الياباني*​



​*

**وتمت إعادة السباق مرة أخرى*
​*

**وفي نهاية السباق وجدوا أن*
​*

**الفريق الياباني انتصر بفارق رهيب جداً*
​*

**تماماً مثل المرة السابقة*​





*وبتحليل النتيجة*​

​*

**وجدوا أن*
​*

**الفريق الياباني يتكون من*


​*

**1 مدير قارب و8 مجدفين*​

​





*والفريق العربي يتكون من*









​*

**1 مدير عام و3 مديري ادارات و4 مدراء أقسام و1 مجدف*​









*فقرر الفريق**العربي** محاسبة المخطئ*​








*فتم فصل المجدف!!!*​


----------



## dark_angel (2 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه  هما كده العرب*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههه

حلوة يا مورا 

ميرسى ياقمر​


----------



## amad_almalk (2 يونيو 2009)

نكته جميله

مرسيىىىى علي النكته

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (2 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه
حلوه اوى 
والكلام صح جدااااااا*


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 يونيو 2009)

هي ديه مصر ام الدنيا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

لاجامدة ​*


----------



## Rosetta (4 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه

فعلا واقع مرير ...

مرسي مورا​*


----------



## just member (4 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه*
*اهو ريح وارتاح*
**​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه​
جميله يا مورا 

ميررررررسى ليكى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sara A (21 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههه*
*حلوة قوى يا مورا*


----------



## zama (22 يونيو 2009)

مميز أوى ..
أشكرك جداً ..
ويستحق التقييم..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههه
ههههههه
ميرسي هههه
جميل قوووووووى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (23 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## tena_tntn (23 يونيو 2009)

حلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا مورا​*


----------



## مورا مارون (24 يونيو 2009)




----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههه افادكم الله حلوه اوى بجد​


----------



## نفرتاري (24 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

روعة

اذكياء بدرجة رهيبة 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا مورا
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

روعة  اذكياء
تشكرات


----------



## مريم12 (28 يونيو 2009)




----------



## nonogirl89 (28 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الى بيحصل فعلااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## مورا مارون (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## eriny roro (23 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههه

جامده مووووووووووووووووت​


----------



## مورا مارون (23 يوليو 2009)




----------

